# Gentoo Partition formatiert, nur noch Grub Befehlzeile

## schmegan36

Hallo

bin neu in der Linux Welt uind habe wohl einen Fehler begangen.

Im XP habe ich die Gentoo Partition formatiert, wurde nimmer gebraucht. Nach einem Reboot steht der Laptop nun auf der Grub Befehlszeile (Grub 0.93).

Wie komme ich wieder in die normale Windows Boot.ini bzw. wie kriege ich den Rechner wieder dazu, ausschließlich XP zu laden?

Bitte um Nachsicht und Hilfe!

lg Esther

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to Deutsches Forum (German).

Sorry if its not quite in the right place

----------

## cyril_sneer

Wie wärs damit?

Von http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:Den_Bootmanager_GRUB_aus_dem_MBR_deinstallieren :

Vorgehen mit Mitteln von Windows XP 

Unter Windows XP deinstallieren Sie GRUB auf folgende Art und Weise: 

Booten Sie von der Windows XP CD, drücken Sie im Setup die Taste "R", um die Wiederherstellungskonsole zu starten. Wählen Sie aus der Liste Ihre Windows XP Installation aus und geben Sie das Administratorpasswort ein. Geben Sie in die Eingabeaufforderung den Befehl "FIXMBR" ein und bestätigen Sie die Sicherheitsabfrage mit "j". Mit Hilfe dieses Befehls wird der MBR überschrieben und GRUB deinstalliert. Mit "exit" können Sie den Computer anschließend neu starten. 

Bei weiteren Problemen, Windows zu booten, kann der Vorgang modifiziert wiederholt werden: Benutzen Sie "FIXBOOT", wodurch der Bootsektor der Windows-Partition neu geschrieben wird.

----------

## schmegan36

Hi cyril_sneer

vielen lieben Dank für den Tipp.

Hätte sicherlich funktioniiert, wenn das admin Passwort bekannt gewesen wäre. Vielleicht war ja auch der admin gar nicht aktiviert. Somit war die Neuinstallation die einzige Lösung.

Problem ist somit gelöst.

lg Esther   :Very Happy: 

----------

